# Fit Freak... Question that everyone might want to know



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

If that is you in your Avatar... all I can say is NICE. How religously do you eat and what's your workout. You have the PERFECT BODY man hehe

I am gonna do whatever you did.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW...yes that is ME...a few people on the Board here at IM can vouvh for me

I'll take it as a compliment  

Anything I can do to help...just ask me...it takes a lot of hard work both training and eating but you can do it

Best of luck and thx again!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 14, 2004)

i missed the thread, just old i guess, but welcome back FitFreak!!!


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

No thank you 

Do you ever sneak on your diet (have the *very* occasional cookie, etc?)

How much protein do you take in? (do you do 1x body?)
Take creatine?

In a day what is your normal meal plan?

and last but not least, what exercises do you do for that killer chest?

 I can't do anything with a bar-bench because I rarely have a spotter so I have to stick to dumbells and machines, so can you substitute me something for when you bench with a big bar?

Thanks a ton man. I really want to get like that and I am going to try as hard as possible.


----------



## rockcrest (Apr 14, 2004)

you forgot one question...you forgot to ask for his number.  damn! your on his nuts!


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> you forgot one question...you forgot to ask for his number.  damn! your on his nuts!



LMAO


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Fit Freak is damn impressive.  Check out his pics.  his quads are killer!!


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

lol Suck a dick bro... I'm trying to sound as professional as possible without going homo.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SportinStyle *_
> lol Suck a dick bro... I'm trying to sound as professional as possible without going homo.




I was giving him a compliment since I have knowen him for awhile here.

you are the one that came to that conclusion so maybe you are the one sucking dick.  (what is on your mind??)


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

lol not you P-Funk... the other guy who told me to get his number


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2004)

oh....lol......oops...hahahaha


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 14, 2004)

Tank...thx...it's good to be back

Funk...thx for the kind words...and best of luck with your current pre-comp training and diet!

Sport...that's a lot of questions but I will "try" to answer.  Here goes:

Do you ever sneak on your diet (have the *very* occasional cookie, etc?)

I try to eat CLEAN foods all year...regardless if I'm cutting, maintaining, or bulking.  When cutting I have a "refeed" day once a week where I eat some foods not on my diet...including the occasional piece of cheesecake (ahhh...my weakness)...but don't go overboard if this is a thing you plan to do.  Meaning it's NOT a free for all for a day!

When cutting (including up until about 8 weeks out from a show) I do not go extremely low carb.  I continue to eat plenty of oatmeal, some brown rice, and a little sweet potato (not filling enough for me) as well as apples, strawberries, blueberries, and LOTS of vegies.  Even kidney beans and lentils.  The last 8 weeks I go VERY low carbs for about 5 days then have a refeed day (very low meaning only greens).

Regardless if I'm bulking or cutting I always eat a minimum of 1.5 grams of protein per lb...usually more like 2 grams per lb....hell almost ALWAYS 2 grams...who am I kidding

As far as cheating I have no desire for cookies and things like that.  I just crave MORE of the things I normally would eat...except maybe a meal out (pasta and desert or something).

How much protein do you take in? (do you do 1x body?)

I ramble...so I guess I answered that one above

Take creatine?

NEVER...I personally think it's a TOTAL WASTE of time and money...my opinion...others will argue against this I am sure.

I also do not waste my time with the other "over" marketed supplements...I think you're fine with a regular protein (Optimum or something inexpensive) as well as a multi-vitamin (to be sure)...extra Vitamn C and E, maybe Calcium, and a MRP if you like it for post workout.  Also get flax oil too.

In a day what is your normal meal plan?

Wow....it doesn't change a lot...and depends on my goals...but if trying to gain LBM and stay in good shape...here goes:

QUALIFIER - minmal variety...my WEAKNESS...laziness I guess

M1 - 1 cup oats (raw measure) / 12 egg whites
M2 - Tuna ? Apple
M3 - 2 Cups Fat Free Cottage Cheese with 1 Tbsp Natty PB
M4 - 2 Scoops Whey / 1 Cup Berries / 1 Tbsp Flax Oil
M5 - 1 cup oats (raw measure) / 12 egg whites
M6 - 2 Cups Fat Free Cottage Cheese with 1 Tbsp Natty PB
P=320 / C= 240 / 60

Like I said...this is only an example...it changes....daily...and I try to eat a bit more 1 day and a little less the next.

What exercises do you do for that killer chest?
I can't do anything with a bar-bench because I rarely have a spotter so I have to stick to dumbells and machines, so can you substitute me something for when you bench with a big bar?

This is interesting since my chest used to be my WEAKEST bodypart...until I discovered Flat Benxh Barbell press as well as not worrying about weight with dumbells and instead focussing on a FULL range of motion.

No spotter...no worries...I always train alone with NO spotter.  Just train to failure or as close as possible.  It takes practice but you will learn your limits.  

I am an advocate of high volume....which differs from many opinions on this board.  It works for me.  train in the 6-12 rep range....pyramiding up in w8.  Always hit the chest from all angles...my workouts change everytime.  I usually start with flat bench press (you could use DBs)...then heavy flyes, then another press (this time DBs)...then Cables Crossovers...do weigthed dips if you still need development instead of crossovers.  I do about 16 working sets..plus warm-ups.  I don't waste time with drop sets.  Rest a couple minutes between sets.  It's not a race...but don't be lazy either. 

So much of this depends on your goals.  Maybe be more specific and I can lay our a specific workout for you.

Rememebr it takes years of hard work and dedication to ALWAYS eating (6-8 meals a day...day in and day out) plus gym 5 times a week...no slacking or excuses.

Good luck...hope this was helpful.  Like I said things change so much for me...I am very instinctive with my training and diet...and try to listen to what my body needs and wants.  This takes time and experience.

If you need specifics...ASK...that's why I came back to IM 
I can't do anything with a bar-bench because I rarely have a spotter so I have to stick to dumbells and machines, so can you substitute me something for when you bench with a big bar?


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks a ton man. That helped so much. Thanks.

Lastly though, should I just stay away from machines as much as possible? I always heard this was true, but still used them anyway??


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

Also... after you follow a diet rigorously, does it start to become easier to say no and eat right? Thanks again!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes...the longer you eat clean the easier it becomes...at this stage of my life...it's just second nature to make healthy choices.  My metabolism dictates that I NEED to eat every few hours otherwise I feel like I'm starving...not good

As far as machines...until you make some quality gains stick to the basics...barbell and dumbell presses and flyes...and some weighted dips.

STAY TUNED....STARTING A LEAN GAIN JOURNAL VERY VERY SOON.

I have taken a few weeks off since my last competition...and ate way too much (w8 gain )....so I will be getting back on track soon and sticking to my journal.

My goal is to try and stabilize myself around 190 lbs or so with decent BF% for the spring and summer....with a focus on maintaining balance socially (having a life) and not overtraining.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 14, 2004)

Also...Sport...I posted some pics of myself in the gallery in case you wanna double check I am who I say I am...lol


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

What's up Tom Cruise! 

and about your social life hehe I feel ya.
That is the one thing that stops me from going to the gym some days and cooking my meals. 
Just like last night... I could either A) Go shopping then workout or B) Get sex (action) from a beautiful chick.

Needless to say I chose B


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 14, 2004)

Fit, you have a very nice physique dude

but the only big/paramount draw back that i see with your structure is your hips are too wide, that takes away from your back......competition wise, this will be the biggest obstacle unless you can get your chest,back and shoulders the size of colemans....

otherwise, great physique, nice wheels...........


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 14, 2004)

Totally....my hip structure is my biggest drawback...basically I need to carry too much BW to equal it out.  Funny you mention my back though...it's my BIGGEST AND BEST bodypart  Guess you can't tell from the pics.

As far as competing...I've done 4 shows now...and I'm retiring from the competitive rans.  Gonna focus on getting my physique a little my aethetically pleasing.

Goals are to increase shoulder wide and chest size...bring down the arms a bit....thicken the abs....and tone down the legs.

Sport - trust me...if I had the opportunity for sex...I'd be chosing that option...unfortunately I don't have that as a choice so training has to be the substitute

Did I mention I need a girl...haha


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 14, 2004)

BIG.....you a techno/house/trance fan...nticed from the DJs on your signature...I'm a huge PVD fan...as well as many many others


----------



## RipItSick401 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Curious...*

as to what your nationality is...you gotta have something in your gene's that is old-world muscle and grit. 
My guess is that your parents aren't overweight and raised you pretty damn good.
Am I right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Did I mention I need a girl...haha


In another thread I see Atherjen lives real close to you... She's cute and you guys share a common interest.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> BIG.....you a techno/house/trance fan...nticed from the DJs on your signature...I'm a huge PVD fan...as well as many many others




yea dude, i loveeeeeeeeeeeeee trance....

trance is very introspective and i can pretty much listen to it any time of the day/night.  im a huge Tiesto fan, so naturally i have almost every one of his cd's but i also listen to PVD, Armin, Delerium, Astral Projection, Carl Cox, Sasha, Digweed, ATB, Ferry Corsten(saw him recently), Paul Oakenfold, Aphrodite and many others.....

so yea, did i say i freakin lovee trance !!!!!!!!

p.s.  i am going to IBIZA later this summer with my friend who lives in Spain about 45 mins away by ferry


as far as your physique,  like i said before, your overall structure is definitely asthetically pleasing.  to anyone looking for flaws, the hips jump out but the rest is good.........

post more pics


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2004)

I had no idea you're so cute!


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

Fit!!!!! Hehe yea if that chick lives near you... that is a match made in heaven right there brother.

As for body structure... be happy with what you got hehe. I SOMEHOW got mainly my mothers ass mixed with my dad's overall physique. Lets just say... if I didn't work out.. i'd have a FAT ASS. lol


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> you forgot one question...you forgot to ask for his number.  damn! your on his nuts!


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 14, 2004)

Hehe lets laugh!!!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 14, 2004)

hey ... the shit wuz funny to me...


----------



## Michael D (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> you forgot one question...you forgot to ask for his number.  damn! your on his nuts!



Man I haven't heard that in a long time.  I used to say "swingin from his nuts" lol.

I needed that laugh


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

as to what your nationality is...you gotta have something in your gene's that is old-world muscle and grit. 
My guess is that your parents aren't overweight and raised you pretty damn good.
Am I right?

IT A NUTSHELL....nope...my mother is actually quite overweight (partly behavioral and partly due to illness) and my father is a toothpick....hehe...his legs are sooo skinny...lol  Maybe I had some genes back further in the line....

Honestly I have to work very hard in the gym and how I eat...it isn't easy for me.

Thanks so much again for the feedback.


BIG...I am SOOOOO jealous of you...Ibiza...my dream...I'm a fan of all the DJs you mentioned...except Aphrodite...I'm not much of a D&B fan.  Tiesto rocks...I also just saw Ferry...someday I hope to see PVD live.  Recently I've seen (live) John Aquaviva, Bad Boy Bill (several times), John Kelley, Mistress Barbara, Collette, etc....luv to see Sasha & Digweed...Sasha came but I couldn't go... Sucks to be me...lol

AND....yes...still searching for a female companion...guess I'm a little shy...which doesn't help much when it comes to meeting nice girls.  Seems the only ones that hit on me are looking for one-night flings...TOTALLY not my thing...AT ALL!

I may have some new pics soon...I'll put them in my journal...I may take some progress shots too in late spring.

Cheers


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Did I mention I need a girl...haha




Yeah right.. I DOUBT you have any problems with the ladies!!   

I liked reading about your diet.... you eat lots of cottage cheese, I do too.  Does it bother your tummy at all?


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 15, 2004)

lol Fit, all the chicks here seem to like you.

I used to be shy around women until I finally understood how good it is to have one and my shyness just flew out the door. 

Change what you do at clubs etc. and try to find a girl that talks more than you do so all you have to do is anwer questions


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

OR take your shirt off!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

LMAO.....this is funny.....Rule #1 = no taking shirts off at the clubs...unless asked to by a cutie...lol  Wait...refer to Rule #1


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh yeah...about the Cottage Cheese...I'm totally fine with lactose....so no bloating or any of the other horror stories...now when I cut carbs and eat a pile of brussells sprouts (my green of choice)...then watch out...I am no fun to be around


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

You are lucky.  Cottage cheese gives cramps...   if I eat too much of it!  YUCK!  Brussels sprouts!!


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 15, 2004)

lol I eat a cup of cottage cheese a day... not too good alone but mixed with some hot runny eggs... MMM That's my breakfast there... complete with HELLA PROTEIN and little fat.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

Brussels....they're OK...if you get the BABY variety....not as bitter....I cook them very well....til tender and add some salsa...they're not bad


----------



## SkinnyKid (Apr 15, 2004)

how old are you, fit freak?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 16, 2004)

Ummm...where did that Q come from...see my journal...BUT to answer without the sacrasm  ...26


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Brussels....they're OK...if you get the BABY variety....not as bitter....I cook them very well....til tender and add some salsa...they're not bad


I should try them I guess, I eat spinach and broccoli almost EVERYDAY!!  Boring!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

Try'em...you get pretty used to them especially with a little salsa....AND...I buy them frozen...not as good as fresh but easier to cook, still plenty of nutrients and NO sodium.

Brussels are about the MOST FILLING vegie out there...but if you're attached warn you significant other...you may be a "hazard" for a while until your body gets used to them


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

OMG those are the nastiest vegetables ever!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

...guess ya gotta get used to them...definately bitter...salsa helps...but they've sadly become my vigie staple...guess I'm a freak....lol


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 19, 2004)

dude i love my brussel sprouts i eat em every day, just plain ol' steamed brussel sprouts with nuthin' on 'em.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTT...hardcore...I like it


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

I neglected to mention...even now that my comp diet is over I am still eating about 1kg (or close to it) of them a day


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> I neglected to mention...even now that my comp diet is over I am still eating about 1kg (or close to it) of them a day



WTF!

Youre eating a kilo of brussel sprouts every day?  omg...


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 20, 2004)

called Fit Freak for a reason...I do some weird things...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OMG those are the nastiest vegetables ever!!



I was expecting Jodi to praise you for eating brussel sprouts and back you up with good nutritional info about them.  Oh well...


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 21, 2004)

hahaha....I think she's a fan of broccoli as her green vegie of choice....I could be wrong???  Everyone has there thing I guess...mine just happens to be the vegie 99% of people HATE


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Tank...thx...it's good to be back
> 
> Funk...thx for the kind words...and best of luck with your current pre-comp training and diet!
> ...


Was'sup, big sexy!
heh heh...I crack myself up sometimes....seriously, good post, ff-


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> p.s.  i am going to IBIZA later this summer with my friend who lives in Spain about 45 mins away by ferry


you SO suck!
I've seen the Ibizia show on W!ld On E! several times now...that place is on the 'to go' list!
You better take mad pics, bro!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm with ya on that one...post some pics...like I said I am SOOOOOOO jealous.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Fit Freak



> M1 - 1 cup oats (raw measure) / 12 egg whites
> M2 - Tuna ? Apple
> M3 - 2 Cups Fat Free Cottage Cheese with 1 Tbsp Natty PB
> M4 - 2 Scoops Whey / 1 Cup Berries / 1 Tbsp Flax Oil
> ...



I was analysing your diet (trying to learn from one of the best ) could you advise me what is Natty PB?

Thanks


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 22, 2004)

Natural Peanut Butter....many companies make it...just check the ingredient list and make sure the only ingredient is PEANUTS.

BTW...that's only a sample of an eating schedule...I'm not eating that now...still suffering from the post-comp overeating syndrome....and pissing me off


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2004)

> Natural Peanut Butter


.. oh yes... duh! plenty of it here in Canada 

Thanks for the clarification. One more Q.

I noticed that specific diet of yours contained Tuna. Actually i was looking for threads about Tuna when i came accross this thread. I seem to have a problem with canned tuna.

I consume it as part of my post workout meal. I mix 1 can of drained tuna chunks, a couple of chopped lettuce leaves, 1/3 or 1/4 cup of sliced olives and 2-3 tbsp light Caesar salad dressing (to make it palitable). But i always seem to have a problem as it seems to give me bad gas. 

I have tried cooking it (heating it in the micro for 1min) but to no avail. Even though i have been eating this every evening (irrespective  if i workout or not as i workout 4 days/week) for the past several weeks i still havent gotten accustomed to it.  

Any suggestions ??


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

Are you sure it's the tuna giving you gas...that doesn't make a lot of sense given what Iknow about physiology & biochemistry regarding digestions and metabolism. What else are you eating?  Could it be the lettuce?

Also...side note hear but I'm not a fan of that as a PWO meal...NO carbs there at all and definately not sufficient calories to promote anabolism of recovery.  Do you eat anything else with it?

You may want to try eliminating it from your diet without making any other changes to see if that's what's causing your problems...somehow I doubt it is.  What about protein powders...do you use any?

Now...regardless of what you decide...you can always substitute tuna with another lean protein source such as chicken, pork, beef, fish, egg whites, etc.  There's lots of choices so try to go with what's best for YOU!

Let me know what you come up with!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2004)

> Are you sure it's the tuna giving you gas...that doesn't make a lot of sense given what I know about physiology & biochemistry regarding digestions and metabolism. What else are you eating? Could it be the lettuce?


I haven???t tried combinations to find out what it could be, but my suspicion was the tuna. I did notice that when I stopped (off gym cycle) I was ok. 


> Also...side note hear but I'm not a fan of that as a PWO meal...NO carbs there at all and definitely not sufficient calories to promote anabolism of recovery. Do you eat anything else with it?


The Tuna salad is the post-workout. I do have a carbs, which is pasta (85g dry weight) with 2-3tbsp pasta sauce. This is my pre-workout. This is sometimes accompanied with 300-400ml skim milk. I don???t believe in the 'no-carb' diet either.   


> What about protein powders...do you use any?


Not at present. I am trying a cutting cycle. Trying to lose a wee bit in the middle that i put on during the previous buklup cycle. But probably a month or so i may include a whey p.powder. The funny part is that I have been on this cutting cycle for about 2 months and haven???t lost a pound.  Anyway one reason could be water retention due to creatine (see explanation below).


> Let me know what you come up with!


I have been keeping a track of what I eat and here is a typical day.

	cals	carb	fat	pro
Breakfast - 			
1cup - 1% partly skimmed milk	108	12	2.7	8.5
1pear	51	13	0	1
1Apple	81	21	0	0
3Tbsp oats	84	10	0	3
TOTAL	324	56	2.7	12.5

Lunch -				
1cup rice	131	28	0	3
100g chicken	210	0	10	28
1cup veg	12	2	4	1
TOTAL	353	30	14	32

Snack - 				
1banana	105	27	0	1
PC fruit n nut chewy bar -26g (1bar)	134	20	2.5	1.1
TOTAL	239	47	2.5	2.1

Dinner - 				
3/4cup dry pasta (85g) 	307	63	1.4	11
3 tbsp  (90ml) pasta sauce	30.75	5.25	0.63	0.86
1cup lettuce	8	2	0	0
1can tuna	146	0	1.8	32
2tbsp light Caesars dressing	60	6.4	3.6	0.4
TOTAL	551.75	76.65	7.43	44.26

Night -				
250ml egg whites (Naturegg)	125	0	0	25
TOTAL	125	0	0	25

GRAND TOTAL	1592.75	209.65	26.63	115.86
Total in Calories consumed	1541.71	838.6	239.67	463.44
Percent Makeup	100.00%	54.39%	15.55%	30.06%


160	Present weight
128	Total protein required (0.8/lb)
1920	Total calories required (12x) for cutting
-378.29	Difference in calories consumed and calories required

What is not recorded is a cup of tea and coffee daily. And yes, I do allow myself some treats on the weekend, but I don???t pig-out on fatty stuff. Just enough to satisfy cravings. Basically I am not a big eater and at present my height (6') to weight(160lb) ratio seems good, but I wouldn???t mind some bulk in the right places. 

I know you did mention that you were not a fan of creatine. I had decided to do it. I do 5g of creatine every day. On days after exercise, I take it immediately after exercising along with 3tbsp dextrose dissolved in 200ml hot water and 200ml apple juice. On non-exercise day???s 5g creatine dissolved in 150ml hot water only. This is my other suspicion for my problem. This is followed by the tuna salad about 30-40min later. I did try exercising without creatine for a few years (on and off) and didn???t get very far. And hence decided to go for it to get some flesh on my  otherwise  skinny frame. 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

> If that is you in your Avatar... all I can say is NICE. How religously do you eat and what's your workout. You have the PERFECT BODY man hehe
> 
> I am gonna do whatever you did.


LOL, isn't this a little bit excessive? 

Start an entire thread about one person? Reminds me of cursor on DF, lol. Maybe post in their journal.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2004)

one word ^ jealous 

i think ff deserves a thread in his honor too


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 24, 2004)

Easy bud...he's asking a question and getting answers....I see nothing wrong with it...plus others can read it.  AND...I didn't have ajournal when this thread was started.

The thread has evolved into much more than anything about me...it's here to help everyone and anyone.  Leave the egos aside and help people...just my 2 cents.

I'm sure I'll be flamed...go ahead...


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 24, 2004)

Thx Jbo... I'm just trying to help the guy.

As for the pre workout...carbs are fine BUT I would also have carbs PWO as well.

Reason I asked about if you were drinking whey shakes...not cause you need to...just because I thought that may have been the source of your "GAS" issues.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 24, 2004)

AHA....I just noticed...you said "sometimes this is accompanies by 300-400ml of milk"...you may be lactose intolerant or a little sensitive to lactose...the natural sugar found in milk.



> I have been keeping a track of what I eat and here is a typical day.
> 
> cals carb fat pro
> Breakfast -
> ...



Here are some suggestions:

1) Add a protein source to your breakfast - maybe some eggs and whites.  The milk could be causing your gas.

2) Add a protein source to your afternoon snack and DITCH the PC bar...nothing but junk there.

3) Add some vegies and fats to your egg whites at night.  Maybe add a few yolks, some nuts, or natty PB, and have a cup of vegies....or even an apple or somehting here.

4) Ditch the dextrose and apple juice with the creatine.  If you want to take it just mix it with some whey and fruit or something.  I am NOT A FAN of dextrose and that kind of strategy for PWO.

5) lastly, creatine is not the culprit of lack of gains...TRUST me.  Train harder, eat more, including protein and you'll eventually grow...and it won't be from the creatine.

6) If you're cutting do you do any cardio?  Some don't have to...I need to

ALso...I would change the macros...something like 40% Protein / 40% Carbs / 20% Fat....since you don't like low carb.

Maybe 1.5g P/lb, 1.5 C/lb , 0.3-0.5F/lb...with a little cardio this may do the trick...a little high for cutting but I think it would serve you reasonable well to add a little mass and tighten up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

> one word ^ jealous


Two words, absolutely not.


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 24, 2004)

Well I was looking back on the thread and you had told me to post what I want out of my workout/diet.

Here it is, tell me what I should do:
I currently weight 155 and am 6 foot exactly. I have 9-11% bodyfat depending on what I measure it with (because all the different things give different results.

I want to put a couple inches on my biceps/tris/chest/shoulders.
I also would like some more in my calves but that has been hard for me. Very hard.

I have really no desire to do squats for legs. I HATE SQUATS. I don't care if I am a pussy or not, no way in hell will I do those every other day in the gym. They end up taking me forever and I have a soar back/neck the next day. (and I don't place the bar on my actual neck either  )

Right now I eat a sometimes decently balanced diet.
M1- (If I get up early enough) 1 cup oatmeal/8-10 egg whites/40g's protein shake
M2- Because of school it is hard for me to do this one, but if anything I eat a muffin (used to eat protein bars but I could next find any that taste decently good... know of any?)
M3- Hamburger (school made, and if they don't have them that day then I eat a soyburger..lol)
M4- 96% lean burger/a serving of no fat cottage cheese
M5- Either enother burger (96%) or some kind of fish (I am gonna start eating tuna everyday)

So I end up taking in about .8g's (protein wise) for every pound of bodyweight. 
I would drink more shakes but they are just so disgusting. Do you know any Vanilla shakes that don't taste like ass?

Now my workout: (6-8 reps for everything)
*Chest:*
Flat Barbell Bench :: 2-3 sets
Butterflys :: 2-3 sets (ALSO SHOULDERS)
Incline bench (machine) :: 2-3 sets
Pullovers (machine) :: 2-3 sets (ALSO TRIS)
Other Bench (machine) :: 2-3 sets OPTIONAL if I don't feel I did enough
**My chest NEVER gets tired or feels pain until the next day**

*Biceps:*
Freeweight Curl :: 3-4 sets
Machine Preacher :: 2-3 sets
Pullover-type machine :: 2-3 sets (by now I am soar)
Barbell Curl :: 1-2 sets (if I can handle it)
**Burning during and lasts 2 days after workout**

*Triceps:*
Pullover :: (SAME AS CHEST)
Overhead pulldown :: 2-3 sets
Another pulldown exercise :: 2-3 sets
**Burning lasts 2 days after workout**

*Shoulders:*
Front Raise :: 3 sets
Side Raise :: 3 sets
Butterflies :: 3 sets
Pull-ups :: to finish it off
**I rarely feel any burning or pain**

*Legs:*
Calve Raise :: 3-5 sets
Leg Curl :: 3-4 sets
**Calves always burn**

I do that all in a day (which takes about 1:30-2:00 hours) with a 2 day break afterwards. I just don't have time or a means of transportation (I'm getting my new car soon though) to go on other days.

So what changes do you suggest? Thanks man!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...a lot for me to comment on.

First...that's too many exercises in 1 workout...WAY TOO MANY.  No wonder you're not growing.  Second...you need more food.  It's simple...you're growing...what you listed there isn't even close to do the trick.  More carbs, vegies, proteins, and fat.

As for your workout:

Train 4 days a week.  Figure out a way to do it...PERIOD.
Train Upper/Lower/REST/Uppre/Lower/REST/REST...something like that.

Lower Body:

Do squats (4 x 8-12), leg press (4 x 8-12), and extension (4 x 8-12) for quads.  YES, squats...you will get used to it.  SLDL (4 x 8-12) and Ham curls (4 x 8-12) for Hams.  Standing and seated raises for Calves (3 x 10-15 each).

Upper Body:

Stick to the basics and stay away from machines and cables.

My suggestions here:

Incline Bench Press at LOW INCLINE (Chest) (4 x 6-10)
Flat Flyes (Chest) (2 x 8-12)
Barbell Row or Dumbell Row (Back) (4 x 6-10)
Deadlifts (Back) (4 x 6-10)
Military Press (Delts) (3 x 6-10)
Side Laterals (Delts) (2 x 8-12)
Barbell Bicep Curl (Bis) (3 x 6-10)
Close Grip Bench Press (Tris) (3 x 6-10)

Stciking to the basics will build you a foundation.  It's hard to train like this...TRUST me...but that's how you will make gains.

Keep the rests to a couple minutes between sets....and train like a MAD MAN

AND like I said...EAT, EAT, and EAT.


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 24, 2004)

Well I have grown with my current routine, but I just wasn't taking in enough protein so it was/is not fair to say I didn't gain good.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 24, 2004)

I gaurentee your gains will MUCH IMPROVE with my recommendations...it's entirely up to you...and it's just not protein...total calories need to be increased which means more carbs too.

Good luck!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the input FitFreak


> The milk could be causing your gas.


..mmm..Doubt that. Milk is also part of my breakfast. Also for e.g. yesterday, i had the breakfast smoothie. I skipped the tuna and instead had a pizza (made it myself, so left all fat out.. except the cheese  ). As a result this morning was no problem!! Anyway will try a few combos with tuna to see if that makes a diff.


> If you're cutting do you do any cardio?


 Just beginning to consider it. I have never ever been 160lb in my life!! my previous weight was mainly in the low 150's and on occasion even a bit below that. Given i am 6ft tall, no real reason to do cardio. I needed all my energy to lift weights. But now i am considering doing 20-30min 2x, in addition to the present 4x weights (2xupper about 1hr15min sessions and 2xlower about 1hr sessions each).

For the rest.. Thanks for your input. Will work towards making your recommended modifications.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds good...I think cardio should be part of a CUT...but if you're trying to gain size and have difficulty adding weight...I agree...save your energy for weights and don't burn off the extra calories.  It all comes down to the goals you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 25, 2004)

> It all comes down to the goals you're trying to accomplish.


 The cardio was to loose the wee belly that i got from the previous bulk regimen, I did not want it to grow anymore and 'nip it in the bud'. The bulk up regimin had over 21% fat (rest was  57%carb and 27%pro) as per my calc. My warm up (5-10mins) consist of 40 ab crunches forward. plus 40 crunches side to side. in addition to streaching..etc. However will try upping the pro and reducing the fat as much as possible.


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Fit Freak. I am/did take your advice on about half of what you said. I am improving my diet to your specifications but I will cheat SOMETIMES (once or twice a week) because I am only 16 and I figure I need to enjoy a little bit of food while I still can (before you start getting the metabolism drops).

I am going to cut out most of my machines and start doing mainly freeweights also.

Thanks a lot man! 

BTW Though guys, does anyone knows the best tasting protein powder? Mine just sucks... It is like a job to get it down everyday and when I do I almost throw it up in the gym for some reason after a good workout...


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad to hear you're making changes...AND at your age...no problem...cheat from time to time...your young

Personally, right now I'm using protein by CYTOSPORT...vanilla bean and cocoa bean flavors.

Others I find that are ok are most things by Designer Whey, Optimum (except Strawberry), Sci-Fit, and my FAVORITE (new in this area) but cannot remember the name of it for the life of me.

What r u using now that tastes so bad?


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 25, 2004)

Value Whey... hehe the CHEAP-ASS stuff. I went to my local health store and this was all they had. All my other friends say it isn't that bad... I personally think they are on crack 

I think I'm gonna order some of that Vanilla Bean flavor of the first one you said. Ummmmm, gotta love vanilla bean everything.

BTW though, you said it is the one you are using right now, but does that mean it tastes good or you just don't want to throw it out?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 26, 2004)

No...I like it...I have Vanilla Bean for my shakes (with fruit) and Chocolate for when I'm just mixing it with water, milk, or PB.

It's good, and mixes very very well...and is very cost-effective too


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 26, 2004)

lol, thanks man. Now where do you buy this stuff from again?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 26, 2004)

I buy it a local supplement store called Life & Sport...BUT I know places like GNC carry it...I just refuse to pay GNC prices


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 26, 2004)

Know any good online stores?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 26, 2004)

Not my thing...wish I could be of more help but I prefer to buy my stuff in person locally.


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 28, 2004)

I really don't have many health stores around (maybe 1?) and it has no selection.

But anyway man.... I have another ?.... I am working my chest out like crazy and I still feel NOTHING. I try squeezing instead of getting the weight up and it helps a bit but still not much.

Should I just lower the weight about 5-10 pounds of what I usually do and focus on motion? Thanks man!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 29, 2004)

Sport...I responded in the thread on this...check it out there and let me know what you think of my comments


----------



## SportinStyle (Apr 29, 2004)

oh hehe sorry... Well I had the same idea of what you said, so I am gonna try it now and see how it plays.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------

